# Floor jack



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

venom_365 said:


> Hey guys, would u all recommend to use a floor jack while doing an oil change?? It's all I have at the moment, and I really don't want to use the jack that came with the car, and if the floor jack is alright, where would I lift the car from??
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Floor jack is always better. But if you look under your sideskirts, there will be metal that's on the chassis and you place it on the notch on either side.. I've also done it on each A-arm in the rear.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Personally I use Rhino Ramps. I have a sloped driveway so car is level when on the ramps. The Cruze is one of the easiest cars I've owned to change the oil on (and I have the full aero panel).


----------



## venom_365 (Jul 10, 2011)

Good to know guys, thanks for the feedback, I'll probably be looking into ramps for next time, $40 at pep boys


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Last time I used any kind of jack was when I was at the ripe old age of 18, fortunately when that jack slipped, was sufficient ground clearance so I didn't get killed. But was pinned under for over three hours and had literally hundreds of insect bites on me. Never ever again do I want to go through that.

40 year old steel ramps were out of the question for the Cruze, O'Reilly's in town had the Rhino's on sale for 30 bucks. Bit apprehensive with plastic but have a huge load rating. Far lighter than my old steel ones, and far superior for traction with a slightly wet tire. But definitely need a low profile ramp with not so steep of an incline with the Cruze. 

Could do a "what if" if that hydraulic jack decides to develop a leak while you are under it, and that Cruze does not have any ground clearance whatsoever. Even made my own blocks out of Douglas Fir because I ran into problems with jack stands. Figure if they can support a 450,000 pound locomotive, should have no problem with a 3,300 pound car.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Use a jack and stands, I just jack up the one side enough to get my ass underneath to loosen the bolt and remove it once bolt is removed I lower the car to level until its completely drained, then jack it up again and tighten the bolt. Drop the car and finish putting in the new filter and oil..easy as said no need for ramps or other sketchy idea's! Guy up the street died using ramps and blocks to hold up his truck and it came off ramps when he was under the motor and snapped his neck.. Jack and stands are the way to go just block your wheels and your golden only better way is to have a hoist. If your unsure about the jack shake car to make sure it's secure before you proceed..Always used jack stands along with a jack it's your life anyway you look at it make sure you are safe!!


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Just use the jack in the trunk there is a triple ply seam right near the side skirt of the car and u can see the notch in it where your jack fits perfectly. Jack up using a impact gun, place your jack stand and move to the next side, I have to use that jack because my real jack is to big to fit under my lowered car


----------



## deadsmiley (Nov 3, 2014)

venom_365 said:


> Good to know guys, thanks for the feedback, I'll probably be looking into ramps for next time, $40 at pep boys
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I just changed the oil for the first time in my Cruze today. Getting that bugger up on jack stands is a challenge. Finally, I went and bought some Rino Ramps. They work very well for this. :grin:


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...-varoius-diesel-diy-information-all-pics.html

check out my post, will help you out a lot


----------

